# fixed or Mechanical?



## msg131977 (Oct 12, 2019)

Just wanted some input on what others think!


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Ha! What's your goal w this thread besides getting to your 20th post ?


----------



## Bgbuck1534 (Aug 3, 2020)

1st post or 20th post we all need them so roll with it. I generally shoot G5 T3’s because I can never get my fixed blade broadheads to fly with my field points.


----------



## Bgbuck1534 (Aug 3, 2020)

15 more posts for me. Lol


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Bgbuck1534 said:


> 1st post or 20th post we all need them so roll with it. I generally shoot G5 T3’s because I can never get my fixed blade broadheads to fly with my field points.


Research how to broadhead tune my bow... Or, tune your bow. Roll w it!


----------



## Bgbuck1534 (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh I’m rollin


----------



## greg0808 (Apr 13, 2018)

Depends on what you are hunting.


----------



## greg0808 (Apr 13, 2018)

I have an elk hunt coming up so I will use a fixed blade to make sure it holds up on big animal. 100 QAD Exodus.


----------



## greg0808 (Apr 13, 2018)

Smaller whitetail I’ll use a mechanical. I like them better because they fly like my field tips. I do hear that slick trick vipers fly just like field tips. That’ll be my next purchase


----------



## southpawoutdoor (Feb 27, 2017)

This question is loaded! The great debate of the 21st century. I shoot both. Most the time a good tuned bow will shoot both. I just buy what I can in February and March in the classifieds and roll with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will_ut (Aug 25, 2020)

grander said:


> Ha! What's your goal w this thread besides getting to your 20th post ?


tryna get to 20 too. lol


----------



## will_ut (Aug 25, 2020)

greg0808 said:


> Depends on what you are hunting.


Turkeys or whitetail??


----------



## bigtommy74 (Mar 18, 2019)

I have been gone for a while and had to start a new account sense I forgot all my info. But I use fixed they fly just like my field points and I do not have to worry about not opening or anything like that. I have used montec for many years with no problems.


----------



## shotacoffey (Dec 18, 2019)

I need 20 posts too. Need to buy some arrows. 

Checkout A Bowyer broadheads. Fairly heavy single bevels.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Past 50 yds and turkeys mechanical 
10-30yd deer stand shots, fixed blades. Because broadside doesn’t always happen. And with a fixed head I’m confident I can get some lung with any angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgbuck1534 (Aug 3, 2020)

I shoot Abowyer single bevels on my traditional set up. Shoot great, easy to sharpen and deep performed great on the doe I shot with one.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Trying to get to 2000 posts.... I use slicktricks 100gr standards and 125gr magnums. Tried rage hypodermics for 2 seasons but they rattled while walking and when stalking with arrow in rest the collars would pop off when snagged on tall grass - area i hunt is thick. Tried online suggestions but they never really worked.


----------



## jdoremus (Aug 1, 2020)

I use G5 Monotec


----------



## Highonahill (Sep 16, 2020)

I switched from mechanicals to fixed this year, I’m shooting 100gr tooth of the arrow heads and they fly very good


----------



## PJ Hersey (Sep 12, 2020)

Boy is this a debate that will never get settled! Haha! 
I shoot rage... they just work.


----------



## Chady (Sep 17, 2020)

I have always gone with Fixed. They take a little more tuning to get to fly right, but I always liked the simplicity of them. No moving parts for something to go wrong. I shoot VPA 125s and theyre great.


----------



## Jimmyb819 (Oct 1, 2020)

I know mechanicals take a bit of arrow force to open, but is it also possible for the the arrow to skew on a quartering impact when one side of the broadhead hits earlier than the other?


----------



## gibson89 (Oct 3, 2020)

msg131977 said:


> Just wanted some input on what others think!


I've only ever shot fixed, thinking about going to sevr, blood sport, shwacker, or NAP's new mechanical this year. Have heard great things about all of the above.


----------



## Mstrey0 (Oct 8, 2020)

Whitetail id probably go with fixed


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

I prefer a fixed most of the time because of the cut on contact, but there are applications that demand we choose something to perform better and give us an edge:
Conditions windy? Mechanical
Longer than normal hunting shot for us? Mechanical (some say don’t take it, if your not comfortable then don’t take a chance). 

Several other guys have already given wise answers


----------



## 65Jeffrey (Jan 22, 2012)

anyone ever done any real penetration test comparing 100gr vs 125gr?


----------



## Lawman1800 (Dec 16, 2014)

I used to be a die hard fixed blade guy until I discovered the rage trypan.


----------



## Thbray (Sep 15, 2015)

msg131977 said:


> Just wanted some input on what others think!


I definitely prefer mechanical for the accuracy


----------



## Thbray (Sep 15, 2015)

65Jeffrey said:


> anyone ever done any real penetration test comparing 100gr vs 125gr?


Really it’s preference...both will do the job


----------



## Marmax1967 (Nov 25, 2020)

When mechanicals work correctly, they are devastating. However, my go to is a fixed blade because I have had a skip off with a mechanicals and it’s not worth it to me to take the chance again. I need 20 posts too! 😜


----------



## WoodenRails (Nov 23, 2020)

Been shooting swackers with good success but thinking about going back to heavy fixed blades for more energy


----------



## smcalpine05 (Nov 12, 2019)

I prefer fixed


----------



## AustynP (Jan 31, 2020)

I like fixed blade for elk hunting! I just feel like they are a little stronger


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

I started with mechanicals (Grim Reaper) then went fixed (VPA, Hunor Magor, etc..), then went hybrid mechanical (NAP Bloodrunner, and can’t remember the name of the other one, looked like a franken-head), then single bevel fixed (Helix), then mechanical (Rage Trypan, Hypodermic, and original), and ultimately back to single bevel fixed (outback stealth). Single bevels have proven to me time and time again to outperform all of the others (In reliability, durability, penetration, and ease of getting blades to shave hair).


----------



## Brettski7 (Sep 13, 2017)

Fixed all day long. Never mechanical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Haha here we go! I will throw in my two sense. I only hunt whitetail and I shoot 64 lbs and have a 29” draw length and a 430 grain arrow. I have hunted with both but I like mechanicals. When you hit them where it counts, any broad head will do the trick, but it’s when you don’t hit them where it counts. The way I look at it is there is really only one small spot on a deer that I really worry about hitting with a mechanical and that’s the knuckle that connects the front shoulder to the leg bone. And I don’t care what anyone says, you’re not getting through that 99% of the time with a fixed blade. Anywhere else like guts, liver, intestine or hams, I’d much rather have a larger cutting diameter head to do more damage to the stomach or liver or hopefully catch an artery if I really mess up and hit one in the hams. Not saying mechanicals don’t have their negatives, but that’s my reasoning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

zjung said:


> Haha here we go! I will throw in my two sense. I only hunt whitetail and I shoot 64 lbs and have a 29” draw length and a 430 grain arrow. I have hunted with both but I like mechanicals. When you hit them where it counts, any broad head will do the trick, but it’s when you don’t hit them where it counts. The way I look at it is there is really only one small spot on a deer that I really worry about hitting with a mechanical and that’s the knuckle that connects the front shoulder to the leg bone. And I don’t care what anyone says, you’re not getting through that 99% of the time with a fixed blade. Anywhere else like guts, liver, intestine or hams, I’d much rather have a larger cutting diameter head to do more damage to the stomach or liver or hopefully catch an artery if I really mess up and hit one in the hams. Not saying mechanicals don’t have their negatives, but that’s my reasoning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last doe I shot was exactly in that spot and not only did it pass through but it destroyed her humerus. She was foot stopping when I shot her and the timing of where her leg was positioned when I pulled the trigger couldn’t have been worse. 21 yd shot. I’ll post pictures when I butcher the deer but pushing my finger into the hide felt like a bunch of small pebbles in a leather sack.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is the kind of question that really depends on what you are shooting for an arrow setup, draw weight and to some extent draw length. If you are shooting under 60lbs, your draw length is 28” or under and your arrow weighs 400g, you better be shooting a cut on contact fixed blade, or you certainly will be looking for problems. 29”, over 60lbs, 475g arrow or more, shoot what ya want, and what shoots best for ya. Biggest problem with mechanicals comes from lack of penetration, usually because of to light of a setup.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## giJonny1ea (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm brand new to Archery, haven't been hunting yet, but this has been something on my mind for a bit as I'll be purchasing soon.

Here's my thought; Moving parts could fail, so I'm leaning towards fixed.


----------



## kcgolf (Dec 9, 2008)

An old thread but as we wrap up PA rifle season I will share my thoughts and findings from the last 10 years or since mech. have become widely popular. Personally I shot fixed blade broadheads. I help out a local butcher, we see roughly 250-300 whole deer during a season. Over the past 10 years or so we have dug multiple arrows/broadheads out of deer that were not the kill shot. Most are in the front should area but I do find some in the spine as well. 75-80% of those are mechanicals. I believe there are two reasons for this, again just my thoughts. One the mechanicals lose a lot of energy on impact and when hitting bone seem to break blades a lot easier than a fixed blade that we find. The second reason has more to do with the arrow setup. the ones I have had where I could identify arrow brand/model it is a light arrow setup for speed. the archer most likely had problems getting fixed blades to fly well due to speed or bad tune(which hurts penetration even more). In my eyes it doesnt matter what broadhead you shot but a light arrow setup will lead to problems on a poor shot.

Bottom line it doesnt matter which broadhead you use if you hit them in the right spot. If shooting mechanicals gives someone the confidence that they are going to hit where they aim then shot them. I hunt whitetails out of stands so I never shot over 30 yards I don't need to worry as much about drop at longer ranges. For me I have the confidence that my bow is tuned and shots fixed blades well. I have them on a fairly heavy arrow. If something happens and the shot isn't perfect I know I am getting the max penetration and shock that I can.


----------



## Eric153 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lmao shoot rage or leave


----------



## BryceWebb119! (Jul 2, 2020)

I’ve always used fixed one less thing to go wrong. QAD exodus is what I’m running this year and they’re hammers


----------



## taggingout (Sep 22, 2009)

Like others have said (on this thread and thousands of other threads) shot placement is key. If bad shot placement, would prefer fixed if shot hits bone, large cutting diameter mechanical if hits soft tissue. If you can tune equipment to shoot fixed accurately, I would shoot fixed.


----------



## hillegass (Dec 29, 2017)

Fixed are consistent, but I believe it all comes down to what you have confidence in. If you don’t have confidence in your setup then it won’t matter what you have. I just ordered some thorn broadheads I’m excited to try them out! They are a new approach to fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BryceWebb119! (Jul 2, 2020)

Always shot fixed as mechanicals is just one more thing to go wrong


----------



## DrakeK342 (Nov 21, 2020)

Always have shot fixed, muzzy 3 blades for elk and deer. Have some whitetail expandable for turkeys. Shot placement is key though.


----------



## 79inpa (Jan 17, 2021)

I’ve seen expandables fail on elk twice in the same hunt. No more mechanicals for me. By the same token I shot an elk in the shoulder with a big single bevel and still didn’t get it. I think that if you can’t kill it with a 3-4 blade broadhead and an arrow weight of 450 to 500 grains you need to be packing a rifle.


----------



## Setxpatsfan (Dec 17, 2020)

I like the 100 grain 2 1/2" vortex mechanicals. They leave a big hole.


----------



## Juna (Feb 10, 2021)

I’ve always shot fixed but it’s been a while and I feel like mechanicals have come a long way... might be time to give them a shot


----------



## Donniewholikesbowling (Oct 5, 2020)

I shot swacker Levi's this year. Two shots, two broken blades. One was the main, one was the opener. 
I'm thinking about going to single bevel fixed blades.


----------



## tomatz (Mar 15, 2021)

I’m leaning towards fixed blades.


----------



## Bsturner (Apr 5, 2021)

Learn to tune your bow and shoot fixed blades. Much less to worry about with bone and shot angle.


----------

